# SAUSAGE PARTY Debuting on Digital November 1 On 4K Ultra HD™, Blu-ray™ & DVD November 8



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Funniest movie of the year” ~ Ethan Anderson, SLASHFILM
> 
> “A filthy masterpiece” ~ Ross A. Lincoln, DEADLINE
> 
> ...


----------

